# Amazing!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I baught 2 orange spotted sleeper goby's about 3 weeks ago .
They are making a mess of my tank so we decided to get the 20gl up and going to hold them in ,as they did a great job of cleaning the 100 gl and thaught we would alternate them .
so i took sand from the 100gl out and water ,the next day i only saw 1 come out .................OMG for 4 hours i thaught we killed it from all the stuff we were doing in the tank.
So in i went to their fav hidy hole and to my surprise they have laid hundreds of eggs and one is staying trapped with them.
I went out and got the food to feed them and a basket ,we will move the eggs tonight or tomorrow night b4 they hatch ........or i will never find them lol.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

awesome! if you get fry you need to take some pics


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I wish i could try and raise the fry now but i have my hands full now , refer to other post .
Anyone close scarbrough interested in trying to raise these ?
can come with container and grab them ,i did buy s-rotifilers for feeding the fry ,if so should grab them soon b4 they hatch .
orange spotted sleeper goby's clutch.
just give me a holler and come and get them asap


----------

